
U.S. to Iran: Coronavirus won't save you from sanctions - notlukesky
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-iran-usa-idUSKBN21712L
======
axguscbklp
>[Brian Hook, the U.S. Special Representative for Iranian Affairs] also blamed
Iran’s leadership for its coronavirus woes, saying that Iran “spends billions
on terrorism and foreign wars” and that if it spent one tenth of this “on a
better health care system, the Iranian people would have been much better
off.”

Well, that's a bit ironic and hypocritical.

